# bootskiste oder sitz für schlauchboot



## rob (21. Oktober 2003)

hallo!!
eine frage:ich such schon seit einiger zeit eine bootskiste mit sitzfläche.
habe ein schlauchboot welches 1,62 breit und keine sitzbank hat 
optional würde ich auch einen sitz nehmen den man einfach reinstellt.
ein normaler campingsessel ist mir ein wenig zu gross und steht auch nicht fest am holzboden.hat jemand links zu onlineshops oder gar eine gebrauchte die er mir verkaufen möchte?
habe auch überlegt mir eine selbst zu bauen,aber ich finde keine passenden teile,wie sitzplatte wasserfest usw....
das boot ist 3,50 lang und bis jetzt knie ich beim rudern 
heeeeelp
lg rob#h


----------



## Ralf aus Kiel (21. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Rob,

ich habe für mein Bombard (3,8 m) eine Sitzbank, verstellbar zum Einklemmen. Die gibt es als Zubehör, kostet ca. 130 Euro. Hab ich gebraucht für 70,- Euro erstanden, sonst wäre sie mir zu teuer gewesen. Allerdings: Besonders haltbar ist das Prinzip nicht. wenn sich jemand daran abstützt, rutscht sie sehr leicht. Besser ist bestimmt eine Sitzbank für die in aller Regel vorgesehene Befestigung und eine Stofftasche passend darunter.

Viele Grüße aus Kiel
Ralf


----------



## rob (21. Oktober 2003)

hey ralf!!
vielen dank!!!kannst du mir mal die url von der sitzbamk als pm schicken oder so.leider gab es für das boot nie eine halterung für eine sitzbank.denke da waren ursprünglich mal sitze drinnen.
bitte noch mehr infos wenn vorhanden!


----------



## fly-martin (21. Oktober 2003)

Hallo

Ich nutze als Sitz für mein Zephyr einen Angeleimer mit Deckel.  Der ist von Zebco und wird mit 2 Spanngummis befestigt.
Die Sitzbretter hab ich rausgeschmissen, die Platzaufteilung ist so besser.

Schau mal auf meine HP unter Tips und Tricks - dort sieht man wie der Eimerdeckel befestigt ist ( dort sind auch noch etliche Ergänzungen für Schlauchboote ).


----------



## rob (21. Oktober 2003)

danke martin!!!
coole page,so gar eine downriggermontage am schlauchbott...respekt
bitte wenn jemand noch was weis bitte melden.......


----------



## rob (22. Oktober 2003)

kennt niemand sonst adressen wo ich bootskisten mit sitzfläche oder
bootssitze die ich irgendwie am holzboden verklemmen kann!!??
wie gesagt mein boot hatte nie eine halterung für ein sitzbrett,sondern nur einen holzboden mit leisten links und rechts. schönen dank!!


----------



## Justus (22. Oktober 2003)

*Zargesbox mit Klappsitz*

Hallo rob,
ich habe für solche Gelegenheiten eine Zargesbox auf die ich einen Bootsstuhl geschraubt habe.Die Stühle gibts beim Bootshändler komplett mit Drehteller.Preis für den Stuhl etwa 80,-
Je nach Beschaffenheit deines Fußbodens im Schlauchboot kannst du auch noch eine Gummimatte unter die Kiste kleben,damits keine Kratzer gibt und du nicht rutscht..

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Albatros (22. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Rob#h

versuchs doch mal hier Geh dort auf Produkte und so weiter, da findest Du eigentlich einiges. Ich hab das Foto von Deinem Schlauchboot nur noch schwach in Erinnerung, aber hat es nicht eine Rundumleine um den Bootskörper? Die Leine läuft dann durch die aufgeklebte Haut und deren Edelstahlösen. An diesen könntest Du dann auch ein Sitzbrett aus wasserfester Siebdruckplatte oder ähnlich, montieren. Wäre um einiges günstiger und erfüllt auch den Zweck.


----------



## The_Duke (23. Oktober 2003)

Ein Kumpel von mir hat sich für sein Schlauchboot mit Holzboden in einem großen Army-Shop eine in der Größe passende Munitonskiste aus Holz (wasserfest) geholt. Auf den Deckel hat er Klettbänder geklebt und auf sein Sitzpolster (Armaflex) das Gegenstück.
Die Kiste hat er glaub ich mit Aluwinkel die in die Ritzen von den Holzlatten des Bootsbodens gegen Verrutschen gesichert, kann ihn aber nochmal fragen.
Die Kiste hat er am Deckel mit ne Dichtung abgedichtet.


----------



## rob (23. Oktober 2003)

vielen dank leute!!!habt mir wie immer sehr geholfen!!!!!!


----------

